
Trying to start a new Golang Newsletter – check it out - pafortin
https://gocodecloud.com/GolangNewsFeed/
======
brudgers
I'm highly unlikely to provide an email address in exchange for content. I'm
even more unlikley to provide one for the purpose of someone figuring out if
they want to generate content. The best way to gauge interest in a newsletter
is to write good content and make it available and see if people will read it.

Good luck.

~~~
pafortin
No Problem I understand your point of view and I hope you come back later when
I have proven to provide what you want.

